# Is the coffee slide spout on a 3/8" thread



## bbstrikesagain (Aug 15, 2021)

So, been researching dual spouts and came across the Lelit coffee slide. Very clever design for keeping the streams parallel...

I don't have a Lelit machine but would think about buying a Lelit portafilter just for its spout - if the coffee slide spouts for 57/58mm Lelit portafilters happen to have industry norm 3/8" thread. 

Does anyone know?


----------



## rsn4534 (7 mo ago)

I have a feeling Lelit only fits Lelit, here's a grab from an article:









How to Pick a Portafilter for Your Machine


If we were to put together a list of the questions our customers most frequently ask, there’s a good chance portafilter-related ones would top the list. What size should I buy? Will this fit my machine? Are these brands interchangeable? And much more.




www.wholelattelove.com


----------



## bbstrikesagain (Aug 15, 2021)

rsn4534 said:


> I have a feeling Lelit only fits Lelit, here's a grab from an article:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aye, the portafilter won't fit, but is the magic coffee slide spout just screwed onto an industry standard 3/8" thread with thread lock?

If so, I want one...


----------



## bbstrikesagain (Aug 15, 2021)

Does anyone know? Does the spout screw off?

Is anyone so committed to bottomless they have a coffee slide double spouted portafilter they could spare?


----------



## bbstrikesagain (Aug 15, 2021)

No worries, I found this:

Beccuccio 2 vie nuovo modello per macchina da caffè Lelit


----------

